# Uneven Udder



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

My FF's udder is uneven, one side much bigger. 1 of her 2 kids left us 3 weeks ago, and I thought it was because of that & have been milking mainly the big side, altho I didn't see the remaining 2-month-old kid nursing. Now both kids are gone, her udder is still uneven. I'm drying her off, milking 1x a day, mainly the big side. Just wonder if something's wrong with the small side? (It does put out milk.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One side probably is drying up faster than the other. Hopefully it isn't permanent.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Is there something I should do to try to even out, maybe try milking the small side more?


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Why are you drying her off already? Is this a meat goat or a dairy goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you want milk or are you trying to dry her off?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm drying her off because I'm going out of town for at least a week in September, trying to make it easier on the pet sitter. She's really lopsided today. She's a mini-nubian.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would really work on drying her off then. How often are you milking now?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Once a day for about 1 week, getting about 3 c. milk. I have been milking until that side of udder is loose, not tight. Planning to switch to every other day in a couple of days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good. You may as well go with that.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

In hindsight, I don't think the remaining kid was nursing at 9 weeks old. Her left udder is almost empty. In PM when I milk the right side, it's very tight til I get 3 c. milk out. Keep wondering if I should test the left side for mastitis? Also, would it be better to reduce the amount of milk I take, rather than go every other day? Seems that might be too long.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never hurts to test for mastitis. You are the one looking at your goat and milking her. You should do what you think is best. Have you cut down on her grain?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, I'm the one looking at her, but nothing to compare to since she's the 1st goat I've ever milked. LOL. I'll get a CMT kit. Have cut back on grain, can probably cut back more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would cut her grain in half.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, but how to do that when she's sharing pen with another doe & 2-1/2-month kid? Doesn't the kid need the grain for growing? (I've just gotten them phased into being all together again including at night, rather than in separate night pens.) I'm cutting back the milk amount I take from her each night gradually.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you feed separately?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

No mastitis! Yeay. Today start every other day. She'll be fine. (Her grain has been cut way back from what it was a few weeks ago.)


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I feed all mine one at a time - all does take their turn on the milk stand even if not being milked - helps them be comfortable on the stand - buck and wether get fed in barn one at a time- I check hooves, eyes, skin, udders, scrotums, for injuries, lumps, bumps- it takes a bit longer but its worth it to me


----------

